

Basics of jQuery - switz
http://andreehansson.se/the-basics-of-jquery/

======
apsurd
This brought a huge smile to my face just now because your blog is running on
<http://jekyllbootstrap.com> =D

Very nice implementation of 'the minimum' theme by Yuya Saito as well.

Sorry if this is off-topic, I'm just happy to see your blog exist.

~~~
peolanha
Thank you! I basically set it up in under two hours, and another hour of
modifying for discuss, analytics, styling and so on. Super-easy to set up, so
thank you! Oh, and I had never ever written a line of Ruby before so it was
all news to me. :)

I've started a re-implementation using the the Minimum-theme layout as base,
will let you know if it ever gets "good enough", I missed a few things;
Concatenation and minifying of resources would be cool to have in the
bootstrap, I followed this but it required some modification and I haven't
really gotten it to work flawlessly yet:
[http://mikeferrier.com/2011/04/29/blogging-with-jekyll-
haml-...](http://mikeferrier.com/2011/04/29/blogging-with-jekyll-haml-sass-
and-jammit/)

~~~
studiomohawk
You should use CodeKit(<http://incident57.com/codekit/>). You can concatenate,
minify and even optimize images with it. I've use it while I was making
Minimum-theme. Thank you for using minimum-theme.

~~~
peolanha
Oh, great! Thank you! I will take a look at it when I come home. Great work on
the Minimum theme, looked wonderful out of the box. :)

------
pg_bot
If anyone is interested in learning more about jquery, tutsplus has a series
of videos that will give you a solid foundation in jQuery:
<http://tutsplus.com/course/30-days-to-learn-jquery/>

~~~
4clicknet
Agreed. The tutsplus series was useful for me because you can watch someone
code web pages from a blank editor using jQuery along with HTML/CSS. As a
hacker without a programming background, I loved it because it's not too
advanced, yet you learn powerful concepts you can immediately start hacking
with.

------
youmustbejoking
Really? ANOTHER jQuery intro? How about just RTFM, since it covers way more
than this ever would. Anyone serious about jQuery is going to end up using it
anyway, so let's cut to the chase.

<http://api.jquery.com>

~~~
solutionyogi
By this logic, you will never need technical books, only manuals.

I think a introduction could be great for someone who is beginner and want to
start from the ground up. If you send them to api.jquery.com, they will get
completely lost. You are understimating the amount of knowledge required to
get started with jQuery (you have to know HTML, CSS selectors, JavaScript and
then the actual jQuery)

~~~
kaeluka
I, for one, am happy this link appeared here. I am one of those: know a bit of
CSS, a bit of HTML, a bit of JavaScript and I want to know what this jQuery
stuff is all about. Going to the API? Nope, I'd assume this takes at least an
afternoon; which I don't have.

~~~
Ecio78
I'm in the same situation and I think this blog post is useful.

